# Selling EV Car Project



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Folks,

As I'm selling my house soon, and likely into something quite small in Wellington, I've decided I likely need to sell my incomplete EV Car project as is.
I've put it up on TradeMe to see if any interest.

The TradeMe link is:
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=944714478

Give me a yell on 0274 974 837 if you are interested.
I'm selling as one lot, not selling the electric components separately as I don't want to be left with bits and pieces.

If I don't sell I'll still try to find a way to complete it.

Best wishes
Richard


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi. 

Have re-listed this EV car as an auction. Definitely a way to get all these parts and a Warp 9 motor economically.
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=985437549

If this doesn't sell this way I may be willing to sell the Warp 9 motor separately along with any parts you specifically require. If interested you can contact me on 0274 974 837

Cheers
Richard


----------



## CitroCees (Oct 2, 2010)

Your Trademe add has expired. Can you list the details: motor, controller, etc?


----------

